#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-01-20
<UbuPhillup> hallo dshkil
<UbuPhillup> ohh ppq ich mag bots nicht so gerne
<ppq> mh?
<UbuPhillup> dshkil: ist ein bot, würdest du ihn rauswerfen
<ppq> okay
<UbuPhillup> danke
<UbuPhillup>  > ##botmonitoring da sind die ip-addressen
<toddy> Hattest Du keine Lust mit den Bot zu spielen, UbuPhillup :D
<UbuPhillup> toddy: nerve mich schon den ganzen Tag mit rum, in anderen channels und da sie nichts sagen sondern nur idealn ist es die NSA ;)
<toddy> :D
<toddy> wenn die solche Bots brauchen, dann haben sie den technischen Anschluss verpasst :)
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<toddy> hmm, es ist aber ein relativ hohes Botaufkommen gerade
<ppq> UbuPhillup: keine ursache. toddy hat hier übrigens auch op-rechte :)
<toddy> jo
<UbuPhillup> ohh
<UbuPhillup> okey
<toddy> als ubuntumember hat man das, wenn man seine Cloak trägt
<UbuPhillup> ja stimmt
<UbuPhillup> spinner: kann das ja auch
<UbuPhillup> ppq: du bist mir nur gerade in den sinn gekommen ;)
<ppq> ich fühle mich geehrt :)
<toddy> :D
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-01-24
<UbuPhillup> hi DrJo
<DrJo> Hi UbuPhillup
<DrJo> Wo finde ich eine Anleitung zum Umgang mit den <gui>...</gui> und anderen Tags?
<UbuPhillup> einfach so lassen wie sie sind
<UbuPhillup> hier steht was https://wiki.gnome.org/de/Uebersetzung/Dokumentationen
<DrJo> Merci!
<UbuPhillup> DrJo: https://wiki.gnome.org/de/UebersetzungsRichtlinien das ist noch viel besser
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-01-25
<DrJo> Welche Applikation wird eigentlich für die Pflege der Kontakte unter Trusty verwendet? Ich erkenne die GUI anhand der zu übersetzenden ubuntu-help Einträge nicht wieder.
<UbuPhillup> hallo DrJo ;)
<DrJo> hallo UbuPhillup :-)
<UbuPhillup> hmm ich glaube ubuntu hat da kein standart anwendung
<UbuPhillup> kannst du mir mal den link zur Zeichenkette geben?
<DrJo> z.b. Eintrag 603 https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/de/+translate?show=untranslated&direction=backwards&memo=80&start=70
<DrJo> Weder unter Thunderbird noch unter Evolution finde ich einen Button in der oberen rechten Ecke. Unter Unity wenn dann links ....
<UbuPhillup> ich glaube das bezieht sich auf gnome-contacts
<UbuPhillup> DrJo: und wir nutzen »« statt ""
<UbuPhillup> habe schon welche von deinen Vorschlägen übernommen
<DrJo> Oh, sorry. Ich gehe meine Vorscläge nochmal durch und ersetze die falschen Anführungszeichen.
<UbuPhillup> DrJo: musst du nicht
<UbuPhillup> wenn ich das Übernehme sehe ich das und ändere das
<DrJo> In den Texten zur Barrierefreiheit ist die Einrastfunktion (sticky keys) manchmal mit "klebrige Tasten" übersetzt. Soll ich da auch einen neuen Vorschlag machen?
<DrJo> Danke für's korrigieren.
<UbuPhillup> DrJo: wegen den "" oder wegen klebrige Tasten?
<DrJo> In diesem Fall wegen der klebrigen Tasten :-)
<UbuPhillup> du kannst immer neue Vorschläge machen, igrendwie hatten wir das schonmal das "klebrige Tasten" nicht so gut ist
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2016-01-28
<toddy> kleine Happen für Zwischendurch: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings
<toddy> und hier kann auch noch etwas reviewed werden: https://translations.launchpad.net/address-book-service
